# How should I cut this box elder burl?



## WoodDance1618 (Nov 11, 2014)

I've hauled some box elder burl to New Emgland and prepared to process it into practical shapes for drying... But before I go cutting the large burls, I ask for your educated opinions:

The goal is to have sealed drying blocks of wood that are desirable sizes and shapes for common box elder projects. i.e., for sale, to you. (Will sell in any state of drying but need advice on size/shape, drying location etc.)





A photo of one large burl. Approx. 20" x 20" x 12" thick. I have several of these large chunks. I could cut one into slabs and one into blocks. How thick of a slab is practical/usable/desirable? What dimension blocks would you like to see? It's a big block right now.. Should I not cut it?

Another photo of lower grade pieces that I already cut and sealed. The AS2 made the wood look dull and yellowed. These chunks had inclusions, white, yellow, green and red...burl caps are about 5"-6" thick.



 

 

I'm having a bear of a time with chrome on iPad and posting this...so post now and will add more below.

Walter

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Nov 11, 2014)

Drying location/Shapes

I stack wood in an outdoor shed to dry. Will this be good for acer negundo? I have plenty of these pieces to cut this to order and part with it immediately if it's worthwhile wood.

Also, if I want to turn a bowl today...how will the BE do.. Leave a little thick, seal and fix up when it's dry? I have no idea... But lots of fancy soft hardwood.


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a list on here somewhere of all common size blanks. That might be a good starting point to see what you can yield and so forth. 

The little bit of elder I've messed with dried great it both blank and roughed out bowl form. I just threw mine in a paper bag with some shavings and weighed it. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2014)

If you're planning to use the wood without specific projects in mind, I'd leave them in cap form with the cut surfaces sealed. If you have specific blanks sizes in mind, I'd cut a little oversize to allow for shrinkage/warping.

Your plan for a bowl seems sounds... Leave thick, seal, and re-turn when dry. Too many variables with temperature and humidity to be more specific... Different woods behave differently in different locations.

Beautiful wood... Box elder burl is one of my favorites!


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been reading woodbarter.com for hours... It's nearly impossible not to be inspired .. at least toward a wander through one's shop.

I had to see what this wood looks like. Here are two pieces of some 5/4 I cut out today.



 

Granted these are snapshots with an iPad and kitchen lighting but the detail is there if the color is off a few hues or didn't capture the subtleties.





I would really like to see some craftsmen results, which would lend favorably to the removal of this box elder, providing shade on a montana prairie for as long as these trees can live. My house is c.1900 ..I wonder who planted them but, know the priceless shade they create.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Nov 11, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> There's a list on here somewhere of all common size blanks. That might be a good starting point...



Thanks! I read the list.
Decided I will follow guidelines gleaned from this forum to extract the largest bowl blanks possible from one with some penetrating rot and the other 24" x 24" x 14"thick...will just leave it. Whatever is left from cutting up the one with damage, I can make into those small sizes.

It seems that to monetize this highly figured wood, I would slab out the whole thing and cut into blanks, dried and stabilized...maybe even dyed as well. But...I'd much rather see some gorgeous live edge bowls. I believe we can get it all from these, but the more I cut the less I have.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2014)

Walter that is beautiful wood . I had to laugh though as I read your posts... you are definitely one of us.
Spent the evening reading Wood Barter... went to the shop and cut up a burl.... drug it back into the kitchen to take pics and posted them on WB at almost 10:00 p.m. 
Im sure your wife is just as inspired as mine lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2014)

Walter I'd be interested in some of that in blocks 3 x 3 x 8 and longer. I'd be interested in boards also say 6" wide by 12ish long and say 2" thick.


----------



## Aurora North (Nov 16, 2014)

Walter, I would be interested in some 1 1/4 x 4 1/2 x 7 slabs.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 16, 2014)

Is be interested in blanks 1.5 1.5 3 minimum or a board that can be milled to those sizes


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would be interested in a bowl blank or 2 that are 6x6x3 or bigger


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2014)

I would be interested in a 6x6x8 to 10 if you cut anything like that. In line behind these gents of course.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow! Very nice! Really like that BEB! Quickly it's becoming a favorite of mine - whether it's white, cream, or with red - it's all beautiful.

I'm not in a position to buy right now, but if you've still got some down the road, I'd love to eventually get some small boards/slabs and maybe even bowl blanks.


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello all,
..and hello to those interested in this gorgeous wood.

I mentioned earlier that the more I cut, the less I seem to have.
I cut three pieces of my burl into "chunks"
The chunks are the largest solid blocks I could get without rot, included bark, cracks, etc. hey are cut, sealed and stuck into a spot to dry.

Also I saved a burl that is too large for my machines. It is the best, clearest, most valuable one so...Saving for another day (when I have $ to get it cut)

I turned three bowls and sealed and also set them away to dry.

I returned East for a job which, like most of my shop projects, takes all my concentration and takes over my shop. I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to consider which pieces to part with. ..which I will do... Just not this week.

Now, it's on to multi-ply, black pipe and leather. ...and some creativity. 
(Pics to follow)

All the sizes requested, I have. They are as green as I am to 'selling' wood... Which I've always considered MINE.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

